# That band suck!



## FrankyFarGone (Dec 8, 2008)

Man..theres alot of shit on air these days
you know the kind of band so called punk or alternatif rock,emo-rock
pop-punk rock..you name it
Really the kinda shit played at Much'Music or whatever commercial big radio
Simple plan would be one...Tokyo Hotel olso

I mean if your a fan of those band...You really Suck big Buttred BreAD Mr!

And hearing that stuff really make me More appreciate Oasis,Radiohead and Blur
Hope music is not down to this.Tokyo hotel...Lol 


Frank


----------



## xuthal (May 15, 2007)

Sounds like hes trying to get a rise from our younger members.Guys ignore him,although i dont like those bands myself,music is music.Some people like jazz others country.Whatever inspires us to pick up a guitar is worth listening to.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

FrankyFarGone said:


> Man..theres alot of shit on air these days


I remember my parents saying exactly that from about 1960 until.....

I'll bet it was a common phrase among parents all the way back to the Roman Empire


Dave


----------



## james on bass (Feb 4, 2006)

I must say I don't like those emo-pop-punk bands very much either, but if I were to comprise a "bands that suck thread", the 3 you think are great would be at the top of my list. Isn't Blur the epitome of commercial pop-punk?

That's why I generally don't shit on types of music or bands. Hey, if they're popular and have some sort of staying power, someone out there likes them. If a certain band turns you on, then I'm happy for you even I don't care for them very much. 




FrankyFarGone said:


> Man..theres alot of shit on air these days
> you know the kind of band so called punk or alternatif rock,emo-rock
> pop-punk rock..you name it
> Really the kinda shit played at Much'Music or whatever commercial big radio
> ...


----------



## FrankyFarGone (Dec 8, 2008)

I really think those kind of band are only there to fill the gap...till something new brake in

I olso meant that they are doing like Oasis,radioHead,Blur...but worst
From my point of view

But Hey!...the Crapiest band being Climax...anyway

Go on man wear your sister's tight jeans...n ROCK THAT HOTEL


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

I know a guy who actually loves Kenny G. He's a trained musician, into carpentry, flying, martial arts, several university degrees, tough guy, but a family man too. Seems incongruous to me.

Whatever floats your boat.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Accept2 (Jan 1, 2006)

I think as you get older more and more bands suck. By the time you get to be a dinosaur fossil, everyone sucks...............


----------



## FrankyFarGone (Dec 8, 2008)

I feel like what is happening now with emo-rock
is the same that happen in the mid 95's for punk-rock
With the FAT record era
But instead they are sign by major label...still i dont think theres gonna
be much of this in a few years

Makes my think,I wonder what "No use for a name" are up to?...or lagWagon
..or Propaghadi??


----------



## sysexguy (Mar 5, 2006)

Q: what did the deadhead say when he ran out of pot?

A: Maaaaaaaaaaaaahn, that band sucks!

Andy


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Accept2 said:


> By the time you get to be a dinosaur fossil, everyone sucks...............


Careful...I resemble that remark

Dave


----------



## FrankyFarGone (Dec 8, 2008)

I really think that the whole music scene is due for refreshing
...Well it happen every decade or so..
I think Nirvana was the best thing that happen in the early 90's
and white stripes the best in the early 2000
The rest of the 90's where filled with,Punk rock band like greenday,offspring,Pennywise...smashing pumpkin was new back then..But sonic youth was alredy makin that kind of music..rest of the 90 clearly goes to hip hop..n the wu-tang clan stuff


----------



## FrankyFarGone (Dec 8, 2008)

Guns n roses did make a break out in the early 90...Metallica replied with the black album...thing were changing..nirvana had the final word..


----------



## FrankyFarGone (Dec 8, 2008)

I was talkin about the use your illusion thing..wich was much softer than appetite for destruction..
The black album..was clearly..to fit the 90's thats where off metal

and said that cobain was the best thing that happen in the earli 90
notting about him being the godfather of punk


----------



## FrankyFarGone (Dec 8, 2008)

Paul said:


> Punk happened
> 
> Appetite for Destruction was released 3 years before the early 90's. "...and Justice for All" was Metallica's 'answer' to "Appetite..."


And the black album was a reply for the use your illusion thing
and ifyou didnt like those band you had nirvana


----------



## FrankyFarGone (Dec 8, 2008)

anyway still they where going softner...whoever started the dance 1 month earlier
You got to admit that they Were repling to each other in sum way

And the godfather thing...meaning that i dindt say that cobain inventet
punk or so...he just did thing it own way..it was very refreshing back then
so as white stripe in earli 2000

in early 90 Mc hammer was olso a buzz


----------



## FrankyFarGone (Dec 8, 2008)

Since those band where changing...som Who like it before,didnt like it has much..then nirvana get the buzz
thats how cobain had the last word

Cmon who change the 90's music scene...metallica!
Tell me Paul?? since your the wizz


----------



## Rugburn (Jan 14, 2009)

LONG LIVE FrankyFarGone!!!!


----------



## FrankyFarGone (Dec 8, 2008)

You didn't say Cobain invented punk, but you did imply that Nirvana closed the chapter on punk. I'm convinced that punk was long done before Bleach was recorded. I'd never considered White Stripes as an extension of the music started by Nirvana.....I'll have to think about that for a while.-Paul

if someone with your experience(connaisance) in music..can take time to consider if The white stripe is...in sum way a extension of what nirvana started..then this thread is worfht it


----------



## Rugburn (Jan 14, 2009)

THIS IS PUNK ROCK!!!!!!!


http://ca.youtube.com/watch?v=LEUBV8qPZhw


----------



## FrankyFarGone (Dec 8, 2008)

All of this your saying is true...but i feel like since cobain died..
We are still lookin for a next nirvana...
can say that with garth brook or alanis morisette...n santana..he great but his doing basically alway the same thing soloing..while spreading a leg... even when feature on other song..


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

FrankyFarGone said:


> All of this your saying is true...but i feel like since cobain died..
> We are still lookin for a next nirvana...
> can say that with garth brook or alanis morisette...n santana..he great but his doing basically alway the same thing soloing..while spreading a leg... even when feature on other song..


garth brooks,alanis morisette, santana- i say here and now, all 3 of them suck. i cant hum any of theyre songs. i hate them. still quality, succesful music, but i say it sucks.
[youtube=Option]42ADVGxKCQw[/youtube]


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

*Wow!*

Not that my 2 cents is worth much, but here goes. The only comonality between GnR and Metallica was they were on the LA Scene at the same time recording the Black Albums and Illisuions. GnR to me saved music at that time. They made it ok for 'heavier' bands to be played on the radio due to Sweet Child O Mine getting very heavy rotation. I think that Appetite was one of the best records of that decade. You have to remember this heralded the end of "hair" metal as a genre and was the precursor for grunge. 

Yes Cobain was a tragic kind of genius, but there was cetainly more to that band than him. I think Dave Grohl was by far the better musician and song writer for that matter. Cobain was tradgedy played out in public which of course elevated him to "Rock God" status. 

Certainly the 90's were somewhat of a black hole music wise. But we had Metallica, Pearl Jam, Alice in Chains, Soundgarden, There was Oasis, and Radionhead, Oh and of course for the "new" country set, there was Garth Brooks, Shania Twain and Randy Travis. Lots and Lots of records were sold in the 90's.

Now however... Yeah I agree there needs to be something "new" to kind of kick start the music business again and sell more than just singles on iTunes.

Anyway happy Friday all!


----------



## hoser (Feb 2, 2006)

As much as I like Bleach and Nevermind, there were a lot of bands in the 90s who were a lot better than Nirvana.

Right place, right time.

I didn't think much of the Illusions or the Black album. I still think Illusions would have been better as 1 album, and the Black Album just didn't do much for me....I'll admit I haven't paid much attention to Metallica since Cliff died.

On commercial music in general, imo, there hasn't been much worth listening to on the radio since the 80s...and even then there was too much new wave pop.

The 90s were probably the opposite of a black hole when it comes to music, for me at least. There were hundreds of great albums released during that decade.

As for now, there are plenty of good albums being released, but as usual, they're not being played on the radio.


----------



## FrankyFarGone (Dec 8, 2008)

Sadly the only thing i remember about alanis morisette...his her doing a video...totally naked..

What dave grohl does now with foofigther..or queen of the stone age..just dosent reach me that much

i dont think theres lot of Nirvana fan...that turn on to Dave's stuff...well i didnt


----------



## FrankyFarGone (Dec 8, 2008)

And like i said in a earlier thread..lot of the 90's when to the hip-hop thing
With the wu-tang clan..that brought back Rotation-Singered in hip -hop
where they swicht signer between verses
But they were actually just doing what 3 white boys from brooklyn did in the mid 80 that Beastie Boys with "licensce to hill"...but without the GANG stuff

I think actually Beastieboys was the first ban to brake-tru the chart..with a Rap album
RunDmc..public enemy where olso to become or brake-tru


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

FrankyFarGone said:


> Man..theres alot of shit on air these days
> you know the kind of band so called punk or alternatif rock,emo-rock
> pop-punk rock..you name it
> Really the kinda shit played at Much'Music or whatever commercial big radio
> ...


Seriously....Tell us how you REALY feel..LOL. I mean come, you not liking a style of music does'nt make it CRAP. I'm more into old Rock N Rol and 80's metal and my wife is a devoted fan of Celine Dion, Barbara Streinsan, shania twain and such..do i LIKE that music!..hell no, but not liking that music style does'nt take away from those artist accomplishment realy. 

Like it or not, Bands like Tokyo Hotel are packing houses right now, will they pack house in 3 years?...who knows and who cares, the younger generation are into disposable stuff...same goes for music, one minute they are into rock...then 2 days later they turn to rap or Hip-hop, it's how it is, and you got to roll with it realy.

And i don't think anyone is twisting your arm to LISTEN to that right?.


----------



## rebeldog (Dec 24, 2008)

Paul said:


> In the pop/rock era, _Rappers Delight _by The Sugerhill Gang was early, (1979???)and Blondie had a hit with the rap influenced _Rapture_, ('80/'81).
> 
> All that said, you can make a case for Rap music in the 1940's.
> 
> ...


I would say you probably close but somewhere between approx. 1920 til now the blues made a magor impact


----------



## FrankyFarGone (Dec 8, 2008)

I think that the Jonnhy Cash Version of the Nine inch nail song..is probaly what got to me the most lately...

I was refering to the "rotation" concept in hip hop..that was pretty much the thing going in that branch back then...n Gang stuff

early 2000's..man..jay-z....n puff dady...they or much more involved in parfum and clothing..then music...they are good bisness man true
how many of there hits...where writting and compose by them
that kind of music is really a Studio party..to me..or producer having fun

White stripe.was much more original..passionate


----------



## FrankyFarGone (Dec 8, 2008)

and olso a good thing..that Tupac died...for puffy or what ever is name is
now.. n..the death of biggy also help him..alot


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

FrankyFarGone said:


> and olso a good thing..that Tupac died...for puffy or what ever is name is
> now.. n..the death of biggy also help him..alot


Well that is certainly classless. Sorry. Maybe you should widen your horizons a little bit. Check out Tupac Ressurected.. might enlighten you a wee bit.


----------



## FrankyFarGone (Dec 8, 2008)

Starbuck said:


> Well that is certainly classless. Sorry. Maybe you should widen your horizons a little bit. Check out Tupac Ressurected.. might enlighten you a wee bit.


Are you telling that the death of those artist did not advantage puff daddy..
in any kind of way.

even if i dont like tupac..i think i was much more a artist then all those
..mabye even a poet..at one point


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

I think that yes maybe they took advantage of it. Sorry maybe i didn't get your point too well cause of the language. kqoct But yeah Tupac was certainly a poet and I'm not a huge fan of that genre.


----------



## FrankyFarGone (Dec 8, 2008)

al3d said:


> Seriously....Tell us how you REALY feel..LOL. I mean come, you not liking a style of music does'nt make it CRAP. I'm more into old Rock N Rol and 80's metal and my wife is a devoted fan of Celine Dion, Barbara Streinsan, shania twain and such..do i LIKE that music!..hell no, but not liking that music style does'nt take away from those artist accomplishment realy.
> 
> Like it or not, Bands like Tokyo Hotel are packing houses right now, will they pack house in 3 years?...who knows and who cares, the younger generation are into disposable stuff...same goes for music, one minute they are into rock...then 2 days later they turn to rap or Hip-hop, it's how it is, and you got to roll with it realy.
> 
> And i don't think anyone is twisting your arm to LISTEN to that right?.


Nice point here...Shania twain..not my style...but i really feel she did diffrent
in the pop-contry scene..she brought this a higher level
and i really respect that


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

Paul said:


> In the pop/rock era, _Rappers Delight _by The Sugerhill Gang was early, (1979???)and Blondie had a hit with the rap influenced _Rapture_, ('80/'81).
> 
> All that said, you can make a case for Rap music in the 1940's.
> 
> ...


Whoa!! Since I grew up in the '70's I might be qualified to chime in here:smile:

Remember: Led Zeppelin IV
Pink Floyd, Dark Side of the Moon

In the '80's: Thriller, lil Mikey Jackson would probably be considered a pretty pivotal album.

There's so much that came before that had far more impact than ANYTHING produced in the last 15 years or so. This can be shown by the sheer volume of "classic" radio stations that abound today. Most rock music today is disposable period. There isn't the same care and ,more importantly, money invested in bands that have promise. It's a sad situation we live in now. The days of big budget recordings are gone and it seems the average technical level of the bands now just doesn't seem to be there. Punk had it's place in music history....unfortunately it's exploitation has lowered the musical bar.


----------



## hoser (Feb 2, 2006)

Puff was a big name before Biggie died. Being that BIG was on his label, he's profited from his death (and the single he did with Faith Evans "I'll be Missing You" was pretty classless).
His death helped blow up Life After Death, seeing how he died just 2 weeks before its release, so it lifted him into legendary status (even though I think he was an incredible rapper).


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

Paul said:


> 1940's - _still thinking, the war kinda screwed up the arts for a while_


Possibly Hank Williams?


----------



## FrankyFarGone (Dec 8, 2008)

Yeah..and micheal jackson also benefit,the Begining of videos..
i mean triller was a hell of a video..for the time

than the radio did is thing..playing back to back beat it,billy jeans and triller song
but like i said with other...he was lot creative espacially in is choregraph dances


----------



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

Paul said:


> That said, I'm gonna take a shot at decade by decade moments that impacted the musical world - feel free to discuss.
> 
> .



That is a great thread idea and worthy of it's own thread........not in this indecipherable one


----------



## FrankyFarGone (Dec 8, 2008)

Starbuck said:


> Possibly Hank Williams?


This guy really get to me..i mean is voice..wow


----------



## Accept2 (Jan 1, 2006)

I think you guys are only looking at it from an American perspective. There is a whole world out there that never got into any of those trends, or even got stuck in some of them for a long time.........


----------



## rebeldog (Dec 24, 2008)

nonreverb said:


> Whoa!! Since I grew up in the '70's I might be qualified to chime in here:smile:
> 
> Remember: Led Zeppelin IV
> Pink Floyd, Dark Side of the Moon
> ...


Don't forget that winning a game show like american idiot or you can be a star or canadian idol and such (well some call it reality tv) can get you a record deal even if you suck


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...as i mentioned on another thread, stating that "so and so" sucks is just juvenile.

not to mention that it is entirely inappropriate and unprofessional, especially if you also consider yourself to be a musician/artist.

so its not your cup of tea? fine. passing judgement just begs the question, and its not a flattering question.

next time you are about to claim that so and so sucks, ask yourself this:

would you say it to their face?

-dh


----------



## FrankyFarGone (Dec 8, 2008)

david henman said:


> ...as i mentioned on another thread, stating that "so and so" sucks is just juvenile.
> 
> not to mention that it is entirely inappropriate and unprofessional, especially if you also consider yourself to be a musician/artist.
> 
> ...


Loll..yeah well il stay in that branch..n say that if i had to meet with tokyo hotel.. I had the message wrote first on my a$$...and then just moon him on his way to the limo..
Still that would be the most creative thing..involving Them


----------



## Accept2 (Jan 1, 2006)

Well you can say youd say it to their face, but Im not sure theyd actually understand it............


----------



## james on bass (Feb 4, 2006)

Accept2 said:


> Well you can say you'd say it to their face, but I'm not sure they'd actually understand it............


 One of the truest statements in this thread yet!

I went back to this thread today and my eyes and head are killing me. Does no-one learn grammar or punctuation anymore? It's not so much poor grammar, but these endless, rambling sentences drive me ****ing batty.


----------



## FrankyFarGone (Dec 8, 2008)

Iam suprised that no Tokyo Hotel fan replied to this thread..
I mean no one came and said..."You know there not that bad..this or that about them is really not that bad..like the guitar part on this song"

Most of the reply was from non-fan..or clearly father that have sum kid rockin on those band who felt sorry for them...

And bring up music history down to the 1930...I instead of telling me one good thing about it...clearly show that tokyo hotel..i a REAL NO TALENTED band


----------



## FrankyFarGone (Dec 8, 2008)

james on bass said:


> One of the truest statements in this thread yet!
> 
> I went back to this thread today and my eyes and head are killing me. Does no-one learn grammar or punctuation anymore? It's not so much poor grammar, but these endless, rambling sentences drive me ****ing batty.


Sorry..i really do my best


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

FrankyFarGone said:


> Iam suprised that no Tokyo Hotel fan replied to this thread..
> I mean no one came and said..."You know there not that bad..this or that about them is really not that bad..like the guitar part on this song"
> 
> Most of the reply was from non-fan..or clearly father that have sum kid rockin on those band who felt sorry for them...
> ...


Well I don't know, they have a record deal don't they? Personally I never heard of em before you mentioned it. Obviously they are aimed at the younger set. just seems like lukewarm pop to me, in the same skattergory as britney spears etc.

[youtube=Option]L9pEQmJmj4s[/youtube]


----------



## FrankyFarGone (Dec 8, 2008)

Paul said:


> Actually, the burden of proof is on you. You have given no concrete examples of how or why Tokyo Hotel, (of whom I have never heard), are inferior artistically or technically in any way shape or form. The only thing we know is that they have recorded product out there that seems to have sold a few million more copies than anything recorded by you.
> 
> So, again I will ask....tell us in concrete terms why or how the music of Simple Plan or Tokyo Hotel, and/or their fans, are substandard.
> 
> Put up or shut up.


Man,how many record you sold paul? 
Whats your band name paul?
Who sold 5000 album on this forum?
No one!,does that mean they all do shit, paul??


----------



## FrankyFarGone (Dec 8, 2008)

Paul said:


> Actually, the burden of proof is on you. You have given no concrete examples of how or why Tokyo Hotel, (of whom I have never heard), are inferior artistically or technically in any way shape or form. The only thing we know is that they have recorded product out there that seems to have sold a few million more copies than anything recorded by you.
> 
> So, again I will ask....tell us in concrete terms why or how the music of Simple Plan or Tokyo Hotel, and/or their fans, are substandard.
> 
> Put up or shut up.


I think all there song,Sound like someone ordering a big purchase at a drive tru.I olso feel like,that they are really in,to fill the gap.
The singer voice is kind a weak..so as most of the guitar thing
and the overall emotion of all there song seems kind of fakeness
There overall tone remind me of Linkin park...but worst
Speaking of that..mabye Tokyo hotell should do a show with JAY-Z
before fading out


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

FrankyFarGone said:


> Man,how many record you sold paul?
> Whats your band name paul?
> Who sold 5000 album on this forum?
> No one!,does that mean they all do shit, paul??


Franky,

There's a leap of logic here that defies reality, and an interpretation that doesn't fit what Paul said at all (not that he needs my defense). Why start a pissing contest?

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

I think the baby boom has a lot to do with that. There are a crapload of con$umer$ that grew up with what is now known as Classic Rock. The market is just meeting demand in the most profitable way it can.[/QUOTE]

Well, yes and no....

I would like to point out that the industry today is based on quantity and contrived perception....not quality. I laughed when I heard Oasis was being compared to the Beatles. Where are they now? What grand accomplishment did they achieve to deserve such praise? As you indicate, the baby boomers are partly responsible for the enduring classic music of the '60's and '70's but when my daughter who's 17 walks in the room listening to Led Zepplin, then it's pretty clear that this music has transcended the baby boomer generation....I wonder how many kids will be listening to Oasis or Simple Plan in 25 or 30 years....my guess would be very few...


----------



## Lester B. Flat (Feb 21, 2006)

When did Nirvana start being classified as punk? It was called 'grunge' the last time I was paying attention.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

sysexguy said:


> q: What did the deadhead say when he ran out of pot?
> 
> A: Maaaaaaaaaaaaahn, that band sucks!
> 
> Andy


lol ........


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

greco said:


> Careful...I resemble that remark
> 
> Dave


So do I !!! :sport-smiley-002:


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

FrankyFarGone said:


> Since those band where changing...som Who like it before,didnt like it has much..then nirvana get the buzz
> thats how cobain had the last word
> 
> Cmon who change the 90's music scene...metallica!
> Tell me Paul?? since your the wizz


I started listening to Hendrix again in the 90s and Johnny Winter and early Ten Years After/Tull/Who.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Paul said:


> The most interesting one-off musical a-ha moment in the 90's.....I'd argue Alanis Morrisette's _Jagged Little Pill_.


Yeah, I gotta agree with that.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

FrankyFarGone said:


> Man,how many record you sold paul?
> Whats your band name paul?
> Who sold 5000 album on this forum?
> No one!,does that mean they all do shit, paul??


I suggest you do a search. Cross reference David Henman and April Wine.


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------



## Krimson (Dec 22, 2008)

nonreverb said:


> As you indicate, the baby boomers are partly responsible for the enduring classic music of the '60's and '70's but when my daughter who's 17 walks in the room listening to Led Zepplin, then it's pretty clear that this music has transcended the baby boomer generation....


I'm not sure how this holds as an argument. 60's/70's music is all over the airways and television to appeal to the baby boomer generation. Of course when it's this widely available it's going to be picked up by teens... or any generation really. For most people this is their main source of "finding" new music to listen to.



nonreverb said:


> I wonder how many kids will be listening to Oasis or Simple Plan in 25 or 30 years....my guess would be very few...


I remember my parents saying basically the same thing about my "era" of music in the early 90's. Yet... Nirvana, more then 15 years since they produced an album are as much a household name as ever. Add to that, Red Hot Chili Peppers, Green Day, Guns n Roses, Metallica, etc etc.

As you get older (not you specifically, people in general), I think you just become more and more disconnected with what's current / popular. Admittedly I have no idea who Simple Plan or "Tokyo Hotel" are. But I at least accept the fact that this is because I make no attempts to follow these bands. I know what I like, and with the miraculous invention of the intrawebz I know how to find new music I like for reasons other then hearing it on the radio 20 times a day. I just realize that doesn't give me the right to pass judgement on these bands for being outside my radar.


----------



## FrankyFarGone (Dec 8, 2008)

Robert1950 said:


> I suggest you do a search. Cross reference David Henman and April Wine.


Sorry i didnt know,and certainly didnt want to disrespect Mr.Henman 

But you know This is a guitar forum,and i was complaining about a cheap flavor of the month band,that sales Millions of record
and i think that going bla bla bla you dont and never will sold as many record
as them..DAH!
Lame...very lame, more then any Bread shit i said


----------



## Rugburn (Jan 14, 2009)

Music is such a subjective thing. I can't convince Franky that "Tokyo Hotel" doesn't suck, anymore than someone can convince me Metallica isn't awful. My wife and I were talking music years ago when we were dating, and the Beatles came up. It turned out we both didn't really care for them. To which she declared with modest frustration, that saying so in music circles was akin to saying "I don't support the troops". It made me laugh my ass off, but moreover it was true. I love all kinds of music, and friends are always impressed by the stuff I dig up. Still, some stuff regardless of how important or great critics say it is, just doesn't gel with me. That's just human...I think.

Shawn.


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

Krimson said:


> I'm not sure how this holds as an argument. 60's/70's music is all over the airways and television to appeal to the baby boomer generation. Of course when it's this widely available it's going to be picked up by teens... or any generation really. For most people this is their main source of "finding" new music to listen to.
> 
> 
> I remember my parents saying basically the same thing about my "era" of music in the early 90's. Yet... Nirvana, more then 15 years since they produced an album are as much a household name as ever. Add to that, Red Hot Chili Peppers, Green Day, Guns n Roses, Metallica, etc etc.
> ...


I'm not here to pass any kind of judgement on who listens to what but I believe that because the choices are now so vast that it will be impossible in the next 50 years to have couple of gendres of music let alone one or two bands dominate the airwaves as we have seen in the past....
Many of the bands who produced the stuff they play on classic rock stations will still be relevant after the baby boomers are long gone. They were the ones all other genres were built upon. The innovators and refiners....hell, anyone who was ever interested in jazz guitar listens to or has listened to Django Reinhart, Les Paul or Charlie Christian and I don't see that changing any time soon.:smile:


----------



## FrankyFarGone (Dec 8, 2008)

Anyway i think that comparing my band "Climax" to a Big buzz of the hour band like tokyo hotel..on a selling record issue,C'mon..Man you got to be jokin


----------



## FrankyFarGone (Dec 8, 2008)

Rugburn said:


> Music is such a subjective thing. I can't convince Franky that "Tokyo Hotel" doesn't suck, anymore than someone can convince me Metallica isn't awful. My wife and I were talking music years ago when we were dating, and the Beatles came up. It turned out we both didn't really care for them. To which she declared with modest frustration, that saying so in music circles was akin to saying "I don't support the troops". It made me laugh my ass off, but moreover it was true. I love all kinds of music, and friends are always impressed by the stuff I dig up. Still, some stuff regardless of how important or great critics say it is, just doesn't gel with me. That's just human...I think.
> 
> Shawn.


Well i think your right rugburn.Iam like that olso


----------



## FrankyFarGone (Dec 8, 2008)

Well mabye i found 2 good thing about Tokyo hotel.
Frist the art-work on the cd cover...not that bad
Second thing,well i tought for a while that the signer was a girl
so i guest this make him a good lookin Man


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

This thread is full of fail


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...back in the 50s, adults who heard rock n roll proclaimed:

"that's not music, that's just noise!"

today, many of my peers and fellow musicians listen to music made by teens and 20-somethings and proclaim:

"that's not music, that's just noise!"

so, here's a prediction:

in fifty years, those very same teens and 20-somethings will listen to music made by the teens and 20-somethings in the 2050's and proclaim:

"that's not music, that's just noise!"

does anyone see a pattern here?

kqoct


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

david henman said:


> ...back in the 50s, adults who heard rock n roll proclaimed:
> 
> "that's not music, that's just noise!"
> 
> ...


David...have a look at post #4


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------



## Rugburn (Jan 14, 2009)

Though there's truth in what's being said, I think we can all agree there's been richer and poorer times musically speaking. This period strikes me as decidedly poorer. I think a bad economy is good news for music. Things need to be a little harder and a little scarier to make people hungry for the good stuff. I like stuff like Gnarles Barkley and Outkast, not big on 50 cent and Nickleback. 

Shawn. :rockon2:


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------



## Rugburn (Jan 14, 2009)

I guess I worded it poorly nkjannsen, but I wasn't implying that everybody is making poorer music. The music industry as we've known is facing it's worst crisis ever, and the choices made by the executives speaks to this. My point is, this is a time of bland, conservative and possibly lucrative considerations by an ailing record business. I'm ALWAYS looking for new, exciting music. That doesn't mean it's recent or even of the western hemisphere, just to be clear.

Shawn :smile:


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

Yes there seems to be a bit of a lull in the music business. You have to remember that now all record execs are looking for is 1 hit. They don’t care about album sales anymore. Maybe all artists, need to boycott iTunes like kid Rock did. His Album was the 4th top seller in 2008 at 2 million + copies.

[youtube=Option]HFOV78Pi358[/youtube]


The top album this year sold 2.88 million and it was Lil Wayne, I'm not going to post any cause it's lyrically offensive.. 

Second came Coldplay with Viva La Vida, you’ve all seen the video for that I’d assume and the subsequent claim that it’s ripped off from Satch.


Followed by Taylor Swift’s Fearless with 1.6 million copies. (at least she writes her own tunes)

[youtube=Option]oVCzxYwNXBs[/youtube]


As you can see, no one is marketing to the Rock N Roll set. They make their money where they can.

If you look back ten years at a time it has always been so.

1998 - #1 was Titanic Go Celine! Since has sold 11 million copies worldwide
1988 George Michaels Faith Since has sold 20 million copies Worldwide
1978 Saturday Night Fever Since has sold over 40 million copies!!! (Only Eclipsed by Thriller, best selling album in both 1983 & 84, which has sold between 50-100 million copies!


How many here can say they have any of the above? With the exception of Thriller and Saturday Night Fever Of which I have both, I’d bet not too many. Obviously the guitar oriented set is not a target for the music biz….


----------



## Rugburn (Jan 14, 2009)

Starbuck those are good points. Though, with all due respect, it describes the very top of the heap. We could make a similar point with Oscar winners, or "blockbusters". I still have never seen "Titanic", and I don't plan to. It's hard to make money selling recorded music for both the industry and artists. A few will defy this, but most will have to make their living playing gigs. I'm not sure this is the worst thing that could have happened. The explosion in home recording technology and smaller labels, hopefully will aid in evening the playing field for artists who's music doesn't fit so neatly in a given genre. Beck is really hit and miss with me (OK more miss), but it still impresses me that "Mellow Gold" was recorded on a four track Tascam. The hardcore punk music of the 80's was anything but a big seller, but it's sound made a huge impression on their fans. I don't think "Grundge" could have existed without it. Who knows how it will play out, but I don't think Rock n' Roll is dead. The patient just needs fresh air and exercise:smile:

Shawn.


----------

